# Should I buy a Non-Android phone?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

So, this question has come up a few different times from some of my close family and friends. "Should I buy a WP7 phone?"

Honestly, I'm amazed by how buttery smooth Windows Phone 7 phones can be, and it leaves me wanting more from my Thunderbolt. It seems like every rom I put on my phone I'm left with wanting more smoothness. I've noticed that the specs really haven't changed with WP7 and it remains so smooth. What is your take on WP7 and would you give it a shot?


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Seems like there's more customization to be had with Android, but then I really have only played with a WP7 phone a couple of times so I could be wrong.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

tm24fan8 said:


> Seems like there's more customization to be had with Android, but then I really have only played with a WP7 phone a couple of times so I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I completely agree with customization.. I love the freedom of android.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Gonna be honest. If I can pick up someone's old iPhone or wp7 phone I'm going to use those as my actual phone and develop for android.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

If I wanted a phone with internet I would get a WP. I recommend them to anyone who wants the same. Android is simply "more" than that. Overwhelming for some (or most). But I'd be bored with anything else.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Gonna be honest. If I can pick up someone's old iPhone or wp7 phone I'm going to use those as my actual phone and develop for android.


Same here. For reasons I won't share, my next phone won't be Android.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

If the Thunderbolt is really the sum of your experience with Android, do not let that put you off. This is a very poor device when it comes to experiencing Android in all its glory, I feel at least.

Try a Galaxy S phone before you decide Android isn't for you.

That said I hear great things about WP7 and as the user above me pointed out, if you just needed a phone that can access internet go with WP7. But if you want more, if you want the best developers and tools, apps etc, then Android is the place to be. And imho, more is better than less. Smoothness in terms of comparing Android though is a very subjective trait, and one that varies wildly from ROM to ROM. I personally HATE Blur/Sense and feel they are laggy as anything, yet TouchWiz on my friends Galaxy SII Skyrocket was buttery smooth, smoother than anything I've ever experienced in my 3 years of Android. That covers everything from stock UI's, to pure Google Experiences, and AOSP custom baked ROM's like Cyanogenmod. TouchWiz trumped them ALL in terms of smoothness, and my friend doesn't know what root is or means or even have to acquire it, so he is as barebones stock as it gets.

Bottom line, both are great but Android takes the cake for the more "into it" end user. Someone who is a bit of a power user and knows his way around a system.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't forget that ICS finally adds hardware accelerated UI. That combined with better hardware specs should give you pretty smooth Android phones going forward. Windows and iOS phones are smooth due to tight hardware integration. Android is getting that also, hopefully.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

My tbolt is pretty smooth. A little bit of cocoa butter helps. Also daily lotioning.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

While I could never give up the freedom of android I do admit that windows phones have me intrigued.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got to use a lumia 900 for a bit a couple days ago. It was nice. I still wouldn't think twice about keeping my nexus, but it would be my first recommendation to someone that was averse to Android for whatever reason.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> Gonna be honest. If I can pick up someone's old iPhone or wp7 phone I'm going to use those as my actual phone and develop for android.


If you don't mind me asking, why so? You clearly like android enough to create roms for it, so is there a feature or consistency that you think android lacks? Fragmentation? Just curious, because I'm open to new things myself, and believe you know android better than I.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

theMichael said:


> While I could never give up the freedom of android I do admit that windows phones have me intrigued.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Same here, cool ui, positive reviews, worth trying at least, I agree.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## morrowa2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Try installing launcher 7 on your t-bolt on top of an AOSP ROM. That way u get the best of both worlds. I had Launcher 7 installed on thundershed ROM for weeks and loved it until I got bored with it. Now I'm running T-shed ICS theme, and don't think I'm going to be switching to WP7 anytime soon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why so? You clearly like android enough to create roms for it, so is there a feature or consistency that you think android lacks? Fragmentation? Just curious, because I'm open to new things myself, and believe you know android better than I.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


 Well. Android always feels so incomplete to me. Sometimes its nice to be confined with customization but with software thst is way more stable.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

NickxxSfk said:


> Well. Android always feels so incomplete to me. Sometimes its nice to be confined with customization but with software thst is way more stable.


Thank you for answering. Yeah, android is often bug-ridden on official software releases/updates. I suppose there's pros and cons to all of the handset platforms though. Apple users don't have to worry about device compatibility with store apps really, and have access to better games, but iphone isn't nearly as customizable. Android is super customizable, but buggy at times and has some security and device compatibility issues. Windows, idk, but I want to try it too as a second to my android. I wouldn't get apple or windows instead of android, just as second. Nothing wrong with variety or branching out, I agree.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I had an original Omnia. Windows mobile 6. Finding apps was terrible. I know mobile 7 is far more advanced but in terms of applications Android is further ahead of the curve


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

All I know is that it looks really cool and smooth, but I doubt I would leave android for it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Windows phones lack apps. They lack so many apps they have to beg developers to port their apps to them by paying their costs and also give students a free phone if they make 2 apps by May 31st. Also, the fact you have to use IE as a browser (it's not even the latest IE, it's a mutant version based on IE 7/8 with some newer features).


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I own an iPhone, used it for two weeks now it sits on my shelf 

Had a HTC DV1600? w/e I'll call it a vogue and after I tasted android, IDC what Microsoft comes up with I don't need it.

And oh, and in my opinion the hardware sucks on most samsung/htc 7+ phones. No, not the specs the actual build of them.


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

Verizon only offers 3g Trophy... I would be on WP7 now if there was a 4g phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

To my knowledge WP7 doesn't even support LTE yet.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the reason people feel bored or that "incomplete" feeling from android is because they always know that more can be done. On other phones they get closure on the fact that what they have is what they get and that's it. When you can always have more, you always want more....hence, "incomplete". I feel android is just getting better and better and with so many oems; its just that many more very intelligent people making advancements on one platform. Android is in its infantcy and its already better (my oplnion) than anything else.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

BooMaLiCiOuS said:


> Verizon only offers 3g Trophy... I would be on WP7 now if there was a 4g phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I actually might be on board with that myself. I've read that VZW won't be carrying any WP phones until their hardware supports LTE. And I haven't read anywhere that, if MS doesn't get something like that out on the market by the end of this year, they can expect to lose the smartphone battle.


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

From rumors, Verizon won't support support another WP until the next windows update... Whatever is after Mango or Tango or whatever. I beleive ATT are getting LTE enabled WP7 devices like the Nokia Lumia 900 that just dropped for $99 instead of $300 for some of these droid phones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

